
Linux Process Hunter - spartak
https://gitlab.com/nowayout/prochunter
======
basemi
Nice!

If I run the script _sometimes_ I get one hidden udevd process:

    
    
      $ sudo ./prochunter.py -r
    
      [!] Found 1 hidden process
    
      PID	Name
      24288 systemd-udevd
    
      $ sudo ./prochunter.py --ps | grep udev
      286	systemd-udevd
      24357	systemd-udevd
      $ sudo ./prochunter.py --ps | grep udev
      286	systemd-udevd
      $ sudo ./prochunter.py -r
      [*] No hidden process found
    

Is that normal?

~~~
spartak
hello basemi, thanks, but I can't reproduce it. what distro and kernel version
are you running? I tested it on arch and centos only.

~~~
basemi
Debian Sid, Linux 4.13.0-1-amd64, Systemd holded at v233-9

I've read the bug report, I will try the persistence mode, thanks

